# My .22 project is done!



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

I have been working on and off modifying my Marlin 925 for the last few months, it has been a lot of fun, and a challenge, as there are no aftermarket parts like for a 10/22.

This is what the gun used to look like:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=51559&l=e6d10b7f42&id=1746466458

Good little rifle, got it for my 14th birthday.

This is how it looks now:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=50369&l=f4ba2c8eac&id=1746466458
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=61713&l=caf32f3485&id=1746466458
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=61709&l=2a2a9e1149&id=1746466458

Free floated barrel.
Bedded action.
Trigger job, 1.5 lb pull.
Trued the bolt face.
Polished moving parts where possible.
Synthetic finish on stock.
Harris Bipod.
Deresonator. (not shown in pics)
Leapers 4-16X50 AO scope.

Took it out the other day for its first test.
The first 9 shots at 25yds:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=60255&l=90c17b0e0c&
id=1746466458

Testing its tackdriving ability at 25yds:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=60593&l=954d8712f7&id=1746466458


100yds:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=60592&l=2876c37546&id=1746466458
(All ammo used was Eley Tenex)
None of those will win me a benchrest competition, but not to shabby for an entry level rifle. This one is a keeper for sure! 
I am happy, going to miss working on it though.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Those hundred yd groups are awesome. Good job on the rifle.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice job, don't you just love it when a plan comes togeather!


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks, it was my first foray into gunsmithing so when I took it out the other day I was thinking "I hope I didn't ruin its accuracy". Whew.

A friend saw what I was doing and said that he had a .22 like mine and wanted me to make his look like that. In trade he give me a Rem 870 Wingmaster for my work. Got the 870 and it turned out to be an old California Highway Patrol gun, and had under 100 rnds through it in its life, was as clean as a whistle too.:bouncy:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Gun looks great. I like Marlin rifles. Everyone I ever had was a superb tack driver. Same goes with Savage. Hope you have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Nice looking rifle. You did a good job. Nice shooting.


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

Id hate to be the gopher that crossed your path at 100 yds.


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Already took out a starling at 130yds, I got lucky, he didn't fly away when I missed with the first shot, pushed up 2 mil when I should have gone up 3.5.
Got him with the second shot though.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice! You got a varmit in mind you going after or is it more for target plinking? I believe it would work well for either one.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice work. Tell me about your knives you made. Was it a kit and you just added the handles?


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Nope, neither were from a kit, the tanto was a D2 steel blank and the dagger was an L2 blank.(I like the D2 better) The handle on the tanto is birdseye maple with silk wrapping, I was kind of going for a Japanese influence. The bolster is aluminum.

The dagger has a not so well done wrapping over rosewood also with an aluminum bolster.

Blade length on the tanto is 6''
On the dagger it is 18.7''


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice work, nice groups!

How is the 925 any different than the 880?

I've got a 880SS that I've had for many years...really good out of the box shooter, and surprisingly accurate with relatively cheap Remington green tag ammo.


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

The 880SS is stainless steel with a synthetic stock, the 925 is blued steel with a wood stock.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

VarmitSniper said:


> The 880SS is stainless steel with a synthetic stock, the 925 is blued steel with a wood stock.


With rifles of the same vintage as mine, the blued/wood model was labeled as the "880". Could be they changed model numbers at some point.


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

In that case, I am not really sure of the difference, my rifle is only a few years old so it is entirely possible that model numbers could have been changed somewhere along the line.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Nice look to the rifle. Even better, great grouping! Look out varmits, there's a new sheriff in town! Great job!


----------

